# Network Discovery Keeps Turning Off



## DerekSymonds (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for any help in advance, please feel free to link me to a thread where this has been solved before.

Network & Sharing Centre --- Guest or public -- Turn on Network Discovery

This checkbox keeps reverting to "Turn off network discovery" every day.

Any ideas?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, network discovery depends on certain services running. Go to search and type:- command prompt right click on the returned command prompt and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

net start > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## DerekSymonds (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! Here is the outcome:

These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Application Information
ASLDR Service
ATKGFNEX Service
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Background Tasks Infrastructure Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Computer Browser
Connected User Experiences and Telemetry
Corel License Validation Service V2 x64, Powered by arvato
CoreMessaging
Credential Manager
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Device Association Service
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Encrypting File System (EFS)
ESIF Upper Framework Service
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Geolocation Service
Group Policy Client
HomeGroup Listener
HomeGroup Provider
Human Interface Device Service
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Dynamic Application Loader Host Interface Service
Intel(R) HD Graphics Control Panel Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
IP Helper
Local Session Manager
Network Connected Devices Auto-Setup
Network Connection Broker
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
NVIDIA Display Driver Service
NVIDIA GeForce Experience Service
NVIDIA Network Service
NVIDIA Streamer Network Service
NVIDIA Streamer Service
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Skype Click to Call PNR Service
Skype Click to Call Updater
SSDP Discovery
State Repository Service
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
System Events Broker
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
TeamViewer 11
Themes
Tile Data model server
Time Broker
TunnelBear Maintenance
UPnP Device Host
User Manager
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Connection Manager
Windows Defender Network Inspection Service
Windows Defender Service
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows License Manager Service
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
Windows Search
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well the services required for network discovery are present and running.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Network & Sharing Centre --- Guest or public -- Turn on Network Discovery


 Are you logged in as a Standard User, or an Admin User? You have to login as Admin user. If using a Wireless connection, go to Start/Search and type *Homegroup*, *Change Location.* Now you can lock in Network Discovery system wide, and it should still last in a Public Network or logged in as a Guest.


----------



## DerekSymonds (Jun 28, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Are you logged in as a Standard User, or an Admin User? You have to login as Admin user. If using a Wireless connection, go to Start/Search and type *Homegroup*, *Change Location.* Now you can lock in Network Discovery system wide, and it should still last in a Public Network or logged in as a Guest.


I am logged in as Admin.

When I go to *Homegroup*, I don't see a *Change Location.* option.


----------



## DerekSymonds (Jun 28, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, well the services required for network discovery are present and running.


Maybe because my network discovery is currently on and working?

Shall I send you another report when it turns itself off again?


----------

